# Which of these bindings best for Ride Highlife 2011?



## przemjaskier (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello!

level: intermediate/advanced
style: freeride + fast carving on groomed pistes at high speeds, some small basic jumps - I'm not into freestyle at all
boots: northwave apx-5

I'm looking for new bindings suitable for my Highlife from 2011. Can you suggest the best match (quality, durability, stiffness) that will last for several seasons?

I like the idea of Ride's Wedgies or Rome's "Yes you cant" (titled/canted footbed to make knees happy) - I have some problems with knees...

Here's what I'm thinking of:

1. Hardest bindings - but aren't these too stiff for this board? AFAIK only Capo have canting here:

1.1. Ride Capo 2011/12 - I can get them in good price, but I'm worried because I've heard bad things about quality of the ratchets...
1.2. Ride Capo 2012/13 - are the ratchets better?
1.3. Drake Radar 12/13
1.4. Rome Arsenal 12/13
1.5. What else?

2. Softer bindings - too soft?

2.1. Ride Revolt 12/13 - I don't like the ankle strap - it looks too wobbly for me... 
2.2. Drake Super Sport 12/13
2.3. Rome 390 Boss with canting system... - it's starting to be the favorite in this group...
2.4. Rome Targa with canting system...
2.5. Burton Cartel - I have a good price for 2011/12 model (75% of 390 bosses) - but no canting 
2.6. What else?

3. Soft bindings

3.1. Ride EX 12/13
3.2. Drake Reload 12/13
3.3. Something from Rome?
3.4. What else?

What do you think? Do you have any other suggestions? K2 Formula? Burton Cartel?

I'm seriously thinking more and more about getting Rome 390 Boss bindings here... But I'm seriously concerned by the issue with sliding/self-opening ratchets brought in this thread:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/51603-cartels-390-boss-union-atlas-3.html
Is this issue so common?

Best regards,
Przem


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For your riding style, if you want Rome I'd go with the Targas.

I've found that I like a stiff boot paired with a comparitively soft binding. I have a weak right ankle from numerous injuries, so I like the support of a stiff boot, then I go a little softer on the binding and the combo works well for me.


----------



## przemjaskier (Dec 31, 2012)

I just saw some guys reporting sliding ratchet's in Rome 390 here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/51603-cartels-390-boss-union-atlas-3.html

One of statements:



> My buddy just got a brand new pair of 390s, and he mentioned that the ratchets slipped as well, one time coming all the way off. He said he loved everything else about the binding, but the slip issue freaked him out.


so I'm a little bit worried... Are these problems so common?

BTW I've just found a good price for 2011/12 Burton Cartel in my local shop. It's price is 75% of what I have to pay for Rome 390 bosses and c.a. 60% of price for Targa...

...but no canting in Cartel... Anyway is this binding ok for how I ride?


----------



## przemjaskier (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks... After reading some more reviews, I'm leaning more and more towards Rome Targa. Please stop me before it's too late... These are pricey ones ...

I mean, Targa's customization possibility is nice although not that much needed. I'm worried that the more things to play = the more things which can be broken 

No durability problems that you guys are aware of?

Anything more to reconsider?

Thank you,
Przem


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ride Capo seems like a good choice. Also the K2 Company, Rome Targa, Flux SF45.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's the first time I've heard of ratchet slipping as an issue on Rome.

For that version of the Highlife It'd be Company IPO's, Flux SF45's, or Flow M11's for me.


----------



## f1 tech (Jan 2, 2010)

I too just got a Highlife UL board. This will be my powder board. I normally ride a Lib Tech TRS. I have 2011 Capo's for my TRS and also just bought a 2012 Cartel. I'm not sure which one to use. I haven't had a chance to ride the Highlife yet. I'm thinking Capo with Highlife to make it ultra responsive on big mountains and powder, and TRS with Cartel to make it a all-around board. 

2nd opinions?


----------



## Gnardog (Jan 3, 2013)

The Targas are tanks. I have the 390 BOSS and I love the cant system. They're my favorite bindings next to the Union Contact Pros. I highly suggest either of the Rome bindings.


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

I also purchased a highlife and went with the ride maestro's. It is the binding they recommend for this deck on the ride website.


----------



## przemjaskier (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you guys for your opinions.

In case somebody hit this thread looking for an answer for similar problem, here's my summary...

After checking my local market (Poland) offers and suggestions from this and other forums I narrowed choice to these two:

1. Rome Targa
2. Ride Capo

I almost decided to run for Targa (absolutely love the features) but then discovered c.a. 3-4 threads on this and other forums in which people complained about some quality issues with brand-new bindings losing ratchets (being severed out) or simply ratchet's sliding over belts/ladders(?) after 1-5 days of riding. Sliding was explained by belts(ladders?) catching ice, but there was serious peak around end of 2011/ begging of 2012 in these reports. Something about 6-10 different guys reported this.

Props to Rome support - all affected people were handled perfectly, with replacement part provided, claiming Rome customer support as "best on the world". But come on, when I'm going for a 5 days intensive-riding-trip last thing I expect from my brand-new binding is a failure. Nevermind the replacement parts. Rome representative: please look into QA process - you have a lot of great features in your bindings, but I guess not only I am worried by the QA. That may be FUD but it looks legit...

Here is an example of such threads. Sorry that it is only 1 example but I've lost rest and have no browser history on the machine I'm writing this... No more time for this task, too 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/45822-rome-targa-fail.html

Going this way, I checked forums for similar reports on Ride Capo and found none. On the other hand - I think that the design of the front strap, the mesh, is shitty. Why they did something that got broken after several sessions on every binding I personally checked around? All user forums around report this issue even after few days of usage. Ok, this is mostly cosmetic, but why do such a mess on a quite expensive binding? And it's not the first season of this design, so they should know better.

After all I've just ordered a pair of sweet black Ride Capos as a safety-focused bet. Hopefully I will be happy with this - if not, I'm going to update this thread.

Thank you all,
Best regards,
Przem


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

przemjaskier said:


> Thank you guys for your opinions.
> 
> In case somebody hit this thread looking for an answer for similar problem, here's my summary...
> 
> ...



i got the 2012 capos, paired with ns legacy, what can i say great bindings, coming from a old santacruz binding with no cushioning at all, buuuuut reading a lot about the ladder straps issues on the capos. trying them inside the house already the ladder straps started to scrape off...sux, but on the first day on the hill i realized that im closing them too tight. i was used with my old bindings which i tight the hell out of them (no ratchet or ladder problems i know :icon_scratch. so i think you dont have to fell the capos to tight. or this is just me. i think they are still under warranty, i bought them from us, and now i am in romania where i live, and i will try to get some ladder straps...from the store i bought. 
good luck with yours.
ps i ride regular and i only had problem with my right foot, most on the toe strap ladder.


----------



## tchan (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't get Drake bindings. Don't get me wrong, they are pretty good bindings for the price but the durability is crap. I've had the toe ladder strap snap on me...twice in one year.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I have 2012 Capo's on my 2012 Bezerker and they have been bomb proof thus far. I tighten them up super tight and have had no issues at all. I have never had a slip, skip, etc There has been no wear on my ladders thus far and no damage to the top cap yet. I have ridden groomers, trees, glades and some rather deep pow with them thus far and love them everywhere!


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

I have Union MC's on my Ride Highlife UL 2012/13. Super light, super nice. Had a problem at the beginning with the toe straps but have since been resolved with break-in. <3


----------

